# My Diary..



## gladaki (Feb 23, 2014)

Immigrated to Canada 4 years back for studies. Now, In work force since May 2011 till Feb 2013 after that was laid off for an year. It took me a while to find a new job.
I am disappointed with myself that I was not able to save. Most of my saving went to education of my brother back home.

I also realized that I need to be aggressive on saving. My spouse and me are together in this..
..I make 75k$ pre tax, so take home comes around 3800 per month

Saving: 0
Liability:0


My Fixed Expenses

Rent	1000
Groceries	400
Insurance	142
Gas	150
Phone	60
Netflix	10
Outing	150
Money for parents	200
Emergency Fund	100
Shaw	63

which comes close to 2275, if any thing left over from it. Its directed to travel fund


Steps taken:
1. Came down to two credit cards from list of 5.
MBNA Smart cash
TD Rebate card

(Already got 50$ from MBNA smart cash)

2.Started RRSP (12% income going in saving).Started working 3 months ago already got 2250 in RRSP.
Invested with TD Future Builder with following portfolio


Canadian Bond Index -I with 0.83 MER
CANADIAN INDEX -I with 0.88 MER
US INDEX - I with 0.54 MER
INTERNATIONAL INDEX I with 1.38 MER

3. Started Self deduction transaction at end of month from TD to ING DIRECT of 1500 for Emergency.

Goals for 6 months
Emergency fund of 9000
Travel fund of 1200

Long term Goal include 

Buying a SUV though I keep getting attracted by 0% financing deals. But, at this point i dont think I can afford it.
House downpayment when calgary market cools down

Spouse is school and no income from her side. She is saving money for further studies. She will be probably in workforce in 2016 and should
be in above 70k$ range. I just opened tfsa with eseries not sure how to save money for it now. May be after Putting some money away for emergency funds.
Any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Your TD mutual funds are just indexes. You should switch to the e-series which have much lower MER's.


----------



## gladaki (Feb 23, 2014)

Yes, They do have option to move to TD Water house. I didnt find TD eseries with future builder


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I don't know what future builder is, but you can get e-series in a regular TD mutual funds account. You just need to fill in a form and send it in to enable it. 

http://www.tdcanadatrust.com/docume...mutualfunds-tdeseriesfunds-convertaccount.pdf


----------

